# Happy or stressed?



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

How can you tell the difference between happy bruxing and boggling and the stressed kind? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

For mine, they usually look half asleep and not to happy for happy bruxes. For annoyed, Cersei will pace around and stare at me(because she isn't getting attention). Nymeria will have a staring match. It also sounds like grumbling and complaining


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Unhappy bruxxing can sometimes sound more "sharp" like their teeth grinding might actually be chipping off bits of their teeth, but sometimes they don't grind their teeth hard when unhappy, and you just have to judge based on the situation they're in and if there's anyting happening that might be causing them stress.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats generally don't brux or boggle when they are stressed. Mostly they squeak to protest what you are doing.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok thanks! Was just curious because out of my 3 rats one seems to really like car rides, so I just wanted to see if he was happy boggling or stress 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

All my rats have loved car rides... it's happiness. Sometimes it's actually hard to get rats out of the car.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's the only one of mine that likes the car, he settles in and has a nap.. The other 2 get as flat as possible and won't move 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Snikida said:


> For mine, they usually look half asleep and not to happy for happy bruxes. For annoyed, Cersei will pace around and stare at me(because she isn't getting attention). Nymeria will have a staring match. It also sounds like grumbling and complaining
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Coincidentally I have a rat named Ghost


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a thought, cars heat up unevenly, where you sit might be very comfortable, but if you have your heat on the floor might get too hot for them. When rats get too hot they usually drool and go flat... If they are over 82 degrees F they are too hot and might not have the sense to climb up to where they will be cooler... Rats instinctively dig down when hot, and I've had problems with rats digging down in cars where they get overheated and not coming up to chair level where they would be cooler.

I also once had a rat in a travel cage that was in the sun while we were driving in summer, we had the windows open and were comfy... the rat almost died before I noticed she was a drooling blob under the wood chips... Always beware of car's many microclimates, Yes the heat on your feet might feel nice but if your rat is hunkered down under the dash it might be getting cooked...


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Our car is usually around 68F but I will watch out to make sure they don't get too hot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

